# Dont buy Dell Products from Snapdeal.com: Issued in public interest



## AbhMkh (May 18, 2014)

Link : *www.dell.com/in/p/laptops.aspx?c=in&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn


*i.imgur.com/ikmi887.png


Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

does that mean dell wont honor the warranty even if we have proper bill??


----------



## AbhMkh (May 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> does that mean dell wont honor the warranty even if we have proper bill??



I believe the third sentence clearly states that.


----------



## bodmas (May 18, 2014)

*@AbhMkh!*
Thanks for sharing usefull info among us. CHEERS!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2014)

snapdeal is just a e-commerce site, its not a reseller.
Dell India just went full retard


----------



## ariftwister (May 19, 2014)

Not only Dell hp, Lenovo, Sony also issued similar statements.


----------



## icebags (May 19, 2014)

wonder what the reason would be?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2014)

grey market imported goods ? Second hand products ? There could be many reasons.. 
They sold me a fake 3rd party xbox 360 controller at the price of an original.. I dont need anymore reason not to trust them


----------



## Nbartakke (May 19, 2014)

I am planning to buy Lenovo Laptop from Snapdeal. 
Should i buy or Not?

Anyone bought laptop from Snapdeal?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2014)

Nbartakke said:


> I am planning to buy Lenovo Laptop from Snapdeal.
> Should i buy or Not?
> 
> Anyone bought laptop from Snapdeal?



got a hp one with a *bill of the seller/shop*, and of snapdeal ofcouse and my hp registration is successful too


----------



## Nbartakke (May 19, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> got a hp one with a *bill of the seller/shop*, and of snapdeal ofcouse and my hp registration is successful too



Thanks For Reply
I think Peoples are not Buying From Local Stores so they are Displaying This type of Notices.


----------



## Tenida (May 19, 2014)

Sharp India also mentioned similar type of message, "Note: No warranty will be provided for the products purchased from snapdeal.com"
Link: *www.sharpproducts.in/productdetails.aspx?cid=13&id=303


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2014)

Nbartakke said:


> Thanks For Reply
> I think Peoples are not Buying From Local Stores so they are Displaying This type of Notices.



i bought from snapdeal
the laptop was 27k and i got for 20.9k as a offer and the shopkeeper(distributer of all over south india for hp) told me then *how would they get profit to run central ac and manage the shops, without increasing price? they have to pay electricity bill, rent etc,etc*


----------



## icebags (May 19, 2014)

people are reporting some 2 numbery products / old products in snapdeal, right, but its also true that snapdeal pricing sometimes is very competitive compared to local or other online shops.

may be some people dont like this.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 10, 2014)

hello there!

this thread seems to be the most relevant for my query, hence bumping it up.

a friend wishes to purchase this from SD:

Dell Latitude 3540 Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Ubuntu) (Grey) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

tagging KARTechnology here. you have explained well what could be the motive behind issuance of such a statement from dell, but still, would like to have your opinion on this product and the seller(s) therein. one thing that am wondering is that the same laptop is available at other e-tailers for a similar price, albeit with 1 yr warranty; but the SD ones are offering it for 3 years. do you smell anything fishy? please suggest.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> hello there!
> 
> this thread seems to be the most relevant for my query, hence bumping it up.
> 
> ...



you better call up sd and verify directly with seller..
that too its not simply a 3 year but 3 Year* Dell India Complete Cover* Warranty

the motive what i said, is not made up by me, but said by south India'a hp distributor

isn't the price to much for that model you've said


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 11, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> you better call up sd and verify directly with seller..
> that too its not simply a 3 year but 3 Year* Dell India Complete Cover* Warranty
> 
> the motive what i said, is not made up by me, but said by south India'a hp distributor
> ...



yes. a complete cover. i was also wishing if only it could be discussed with the seller. i will ask my friend to call SD then tomorrow.

its about 32.25k. is it high? i dont know. ebay too has the same model for similar price, but with 1 yr of warranty.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 11, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes. a complete cover. i was also wishing if only it could be discussed with the seller. i will ask my friend to call SD then tomorrow.
> 
> its about 32.25k. is it high? i dont know. ebay too has the same model for similar price, but with 1 yr of warranty.


i too dont know abt price correctly, but if u get a lappy with dedicated gpu, can play nice games 
see there is 10% off @ flipkart


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 11, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> i too dont know abt price correctly, but if u get a lappy with dedicated gpu, can play nice games
> see there is 10% off @ flipkart



just saw that hp is offering similar config for lower prices on SD (plus there's a 1500/- off coupon as well on SD). will check on flipkart. 
and the laptop wont be used for any gaming.

EDIT: Oh! i think you meant the std chartered 10% off on fk. sadly, he doesn't have a card from that bank, nor any acquaintance of his. had talked about this with him earlier in the day.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

I guess it is more or less due to fear of reduced margin and control, not to say that the counterfeit/used/defective problem still stays. When they sell through local shopkeepers, they are actually selling it through channels, which gives them info and control over buyer and their choices, and a price they can decide. Now in case of online sales through 3rd party e commerce sites, the sellers listed on them can be authorised local shopkeepers which are trying to expand their reach, or some random person who procure laptops in bulk(via gray market) or at low cost by acting as a corporate buyer, and then sell those laptops at slightly higher prices ,a condition which will cause loss to the company, and may cause legal hassles for them(customers pursuing warranty claims against grey market goods). I guess it is completely fair on their side to warn others, but not fair to block warranty claims when the seller is an authorised person.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 12, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> I guess it is more or less due to fear of reduced margin and control, not to say that the counterfeit/used/defective problem still stays. When they sell through local shopkeepers, they are actually selling it through channels, which gives them info and control over buyer and their choices, and a price they can decide. Now in case of online sales through 3rd party e commerce sites, the sellers listed on them can be authorised local shopkeepers which are trying to expand their reach, or some random person who procure laptops in bulk(via gray market) or at low cost by acting as a corporate buyer, and then sell those laptops at slightly higher prices ,a condition which will cause loss to the company, and may cause legal hassles for them(customers pursuing warranty claims against grey market goods). I guess it is completely fair on their side to warn others, but not fair to block warranty claims when the seller is an authorised person.



well written & explained!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

my friend called up SD y'day. was told that you would get what's written on the listing. although the HP counterpart-laptops have a pricing that's tempting to him, plus there's another Dell model which was looking appealing to him (Vostro 3446), which's having a 2GB Nvidia GT 820M GPU, but that has just a 14" screen and no accidental damage protection, and since the laptop is meant for his father, i shot down this option, and because HP laptops carried only an year of warranty, he sided with his original choice of the Dell Latitude 3540. Monday he would be placing the order for that, or might be today itself.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 12, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> well written & explained!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> my friend called up SD y'day. was told that you would get what's written on the listing. although the HP counterpart-laptops have a pricing that's tempting to him, plus there's another Dell model which was looking appealing to him (Vostro 3446), which's having a 2GB Nvidia GT 820M GPU, but that has just a 14" screen and no accidental damage protection, and since the laptop is meant for his father, i shot down this option, and because HP laptops carried only an year of warranty, he sided with his original choice of the Dell Latitude 3540. Monday he would be placing the order for that, or might be today itself.



for parents then a low end will do too...
last year i got a hp 3000-2d37tu for* 21k *on snapdeal for my friend on ultra budget....local hp store told* 27k* 
got *FREE 3 year accidental damage protection* after nearly 8 months( slow process! and the process is via serial no. and emails only and ticket based system)
decide and buy!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 12, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> for parents then a low end will do too...
> last year i got a hp 3000-2d37tu for* 21k *on snapdeal for my friend on ultra budget....local hp store told* 27k*
> got *FREE 3 year accidental damage protection* after nearly 8 months( slow process! and the process is via serial no. and emails only and ticket based system)
> decide and buy!



yes, i read about your last purchase in one of your posts above.
that HP laptop you bought, was there any mention of 3-yrs full cover on its listing on the website? or you applied for it later on through product-registration or something?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 12, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes, i read about your last purchase in one of your posts above.
> that HP laptop you bought, was there any mention of 3-yrs full cover on its listing on the website? or you applied for it later on through product-registration or something?


it was mentioned on sd that it has 3 year  free adp THAT U HAVE TO do
 through registration...only pic of invoice and serial no. needed and u enter them in hp website...


----------



## $hadow (Jul 12, 2014)

This was surely on the cards. This was already said about Flipkart and now snapdeal is also included in this list.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

One peculiar thing about dell is how tightly controlled system they have, seemingly this part tag or system/service tag, whatever it is called is tightly integrated to their invoice and user info, and usually on Grey market items, you won't find this tag, and even if you do, it will be registered to some third party usually, and this is how they quickly determine how the product is purchased(call to Dell service assistant line, they will ask for service tag before and invoice afterwards);Case 1: I brought a Dell Ultrasharp monitor from a Dell authorized seller, and dead pixel appeared on it after two years(they have three year warranty), armed with usual Indian instinct, I contacted the seller first, and he registered the complaint on my behalf; what happened next was that I received a call from Dell about service tag, and to my amusement, I couldn't find it anywhere on the monitor, contacted my seller again and he told me to give them serial number, and so I did, and the whole process was quite frustrating because they were so persistent on that tag, and just told me to check it everywhere, dismantle the monitor from stand, check it there and all, and I still couldn't find it, and in the end, he agreed to change the piece; admitting that there were few batches without tags..(imagine my expression then); Lesson learned, Dell want total control over what is sold and will not hesitate from harassing if not purchased directly from them. Second incident; From the same seller, I purchased my HP notebook, everything went fine, and one day, to my amusement I checked the warranty period of my laptop and without any surprises, it was from the day I purchased the laptop, the laptop maybe registered itself. Now I had some problem regarding the battery, so I contacted HP on it, and during the call they just asked serial number, and registered a case on the local service center, done. Both things were purchased from same seller, and he was authorized to sell both; in one case there was this mental torture to find tag, and in other case, everything went pretty smoothly.(there were other encounters too, and I was never disappointed by HP service). 

The way HP treats service request and ownership is quite different from the way Dell treat ownership and requests(atleast in India). HP will just ask for invoice in worst case, and if that invoice is from a genuine dealer, then whether the product is brought online or locally, it won't matter, on the contrary, Dell will be quick to point that it is purchased from somewhere else and so on.

I don't know about Lenovo or other dealers as of now, but I guess they follow same pattern as HP.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 13, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> it was mentioned on sd that it has 3 year  free adp THAT U HAVE TO do
> through registration...only pic of invoice and serial no. needed and u enter them in hp website...



alright.



Siddhartht said:


> One peculiar thing about dell is how tightly controlled system they have, seemingly this part tag or system/service tag, whatever it is called is tightly integrated to their invoice and user info, and usually on Grey market items, you won't find this tag, and even if you do, it will be registered to some third party usually, and this is how they quickly determine how the product is purchased(call to Dell service assistant line, they will ask for service tag before and invoice afterwards);Case 1: I brought a Dell Ultrasharp monitor from a Dell authorized seller, and dead pixel appeared on it after two years(they have three year warranty), armed with usual Indian instinct, I contacted the seller first, and he registered the complaint on my behalf; what happened next was that I received a call from Dell about service tag, and to my amusement, I couldn't find it anywhere on the monitor, contacted my seller again and he told me to give them serial number, and so I did, and the whole process was quite frustrating because they were so persistent on that tag, and just told me to check it everywhere, dismantle the monitor from stand, check it there and all, and I still couldn't find it, and in the end, he agreed to change the piece; admitting that there were few batches without tags..(imagine my expression then); Lesson learned, Dell want total control over what is sold and will not hesitate from harassing if not purchased directly from them. Second incident; From the same seller, I purchased my HP notebook, everything went fine, and one day, to my amusement I checked the warranty period of my laptop and without any surprises, it was from the day I purchased the laptop, the laptop maybe registered itself. Now I had some problem regarding the battery, so I contacted HP on it, and during the call they just asked serial number, and registered a case on the local service center, done. Both things were purchased from same seller, and he was authorized to sell both; in one case there was this mental torture to find tag, and in other case, everything went pretty smoothly.(there were other encounters too, and I was never disappointed by HP service).
> 
> The way HP treats service request and ownership is quite different from the way Dell treat ownership and requests(atleast in India). HP will just ask for invoice in worst case, and if that invoice is from a genuine dealer, then whether the product is brought online or locally, it won't matter, on the contrary, Dell will be quick to point that it is purchased from somewhere else and so on.
> 
> I don't know about Lenovo or other dealers as of now, but I guess they follow same pattern as HP.



again, thanks for the detailed info. going to ask my friend to have a look at this.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2014)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] please stop quoting the whole post this make the page long.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 13, 2014)

alright.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 13, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> \and because HP laptops carried only an year of warranty, he sided with his original choice of the Dell Latitude 3540. Monday he would be placing the order for that, or might be today itself.



cancel Dell and get HP .. hp is also runnning 3 year ADP offer .. on vostro dell is only giving 1 year.. only on inpiron they have 1 year + 2year onsite

you can get 3 year ADP on any hp laptop or choose onsite as well..

HP back to college offer


 no ADP in Dell only onsite for 3 year


----------



## paroh (Jul 13, 2014)

Dell.co.in is not even up to the standard. I try buying a monitor from dell.co.in  when i click buy button for a particular monitor it redirect me to the compuindia.com site and there is no monitor (The monitor which i want to buy).


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 13, 2014)

rish said:


> no ADP in Dell only onsite for 3 year



thanks for the suggestion!
doesn't '3-yr *complete *cover' also include ADP? as in here:
Dell Latitude 3540 Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Ubuntu) (Grey) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


----------



## rish1 (Jul 13, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks for the suggestion!
> doesn't '3-yr *complete *cover' also include ADP? as in here:
> Dell Latitude 3540 Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Ubuntu) (Grey) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com



ohh this laptop looks to be a rare one, i missed it.. since not available on flipkart and amazon or any other site

 yup the complete Cover includes ADP but i checked it is available only on ebay and snapdeal.. 

on ebay dealers are quoting 1 year Complete cover, i think the warranty on this is 1 year 

Dell Latitude 3540 Core I3 4th 4GB 500GB 15 6" LED Laptop WIN8 Supt | eBay
Dell Latitude 3 Series 3540 CI3 4005U 4GB 500GB Ubuntu 15 6" | eBay

so snapdeal seems to be wrong here .. if you extend the warranty it will be onsite for the next 2 years... 

generally laptops don't come with a direct 3 year warranty in most cases it has to be followed up by a redemption process by sending serial no , invoice etc

Better call dell and ask..

Plus i would recommend you to go for 3rd gen i3 than these ULV processors unless battery backup is just way too important.. plus do keep in mind these ULV laptops are shipping with 4 cell battery instead of usual 6 cell.. that is why the stated battery backup is 3 hours both in new and older Laptops despite 4th gen processors being energy efficient


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 13, 2014)

yes. had checked it on ebay as well, and found the same what you did (1-yr warranty). i had asked him to call SD and enquire about the 3-yr warranty, and he was told that you would get what's written on the listing. but i was not satisfied by this answer, hence have asked him to call them up again tomorrow and insist on giving the contact-details of the seller. but we don't suppose that's going to be fruitful. better call up dell too and ask, as you've suggested.

he was on the look-out for a 6-cell battery laptop, but i think couldn't find a suitable one. battery back-up is important for him. but, could you pls tell in short why 3rd gen i3 is recommended over the 4th gen? because they can be found in 6-cell battery variants too?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 14, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes. had checked it on ebay as well, and found the same what you did (1-yr warranty). i had asked him to call SD and enquire about the 3-yr warranty, and he was told that you would get what's written on the listing. but i was not satisfied by this answer, hence have asked him to call them up again tomorrow and insist on giving the contact-details of the seller. but we don't suppose that's going to be fruitful. better call up dell too and ask, as you've suggested.
> 
> he was on the look-out for a 6-cell battery laptop, but i think couldn't find a suitable one. battery back-up is important for him. but, could you pls tell in short why 3rd gen i3 is recommended over the 4th gen? because they can be found in 6-cell battery variants too?



ignore that i was recommending it because of performance  but in your case battery is much more important hence that 4010u is much more suited for the user


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 14, 2014)

rish said:


> ignore that i was recommending it because of performance  but in your case battery is much more important hence that 4010u is much more suited for the user



he placed the order before i could know (via CoD). have now told him to talk to Dell and clarify about the 3-yr complete cover, but not to mention 'snapdeal' in the conversation.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 14, 2014)

Is there not any regulation for ecommerce ventures in india? How does someone know that. Pathetic country


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 23, 2014)

an update fellows:

my friend received his dell lappy from sd. quickly registered online. found that the warranty is just 1 yr. to add salt to the injury, when logged onto sd, found that the seller had changed the warranty-description from 3 yrs to 1 yr. fortunately, sd accepted his return-request, and the lappy has been dispatched. now he's going to buy an hp lappy out of these two:

HP 15-r006tu Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) (G8D26PA) Rs.30990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-r006tu Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) (G8D26PA) SParkling Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com

HP 15-g002AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2 GB Graph) (G8D84PA) Rs.34990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g002AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2 GB Graph) (G8D84PA) SParkling Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## dasanubrata (Oct 8, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> One peculiar thing about dell is how tightly controlled system they have, seemingly this part tag or system/service tag, whatever it is called is tightly integrated to their invoice and user info, and usually on Grey market items, you won't find this tag, and even if you do, it will be registered to some third party usually, and this is how they quickly determine how the product is purchased(call to Dell service assistant line, they will ask for service tag before and invoice afterwards);Case 1: I brought a Dell Ultrasharp monitor from a Dell authorized seller, and dead pixel appeared on it after two years(they have three year warranty), armed with usual Indian instinct, I contacted the seller first, and he registered the complaint on my behalf; what happened next was that I received a call from Dell about service tag, and to my amusement, I couldn't find it anywhere on the monitor, contacted my seller again and he told me to give them serial number, and so I did, and the whole process was quite frustrating because they were so persistent on that tag, and just told me to check it everywhere, dismantle the monitor from stand, check it there and all, and I still couldn't find it, and in the end, he agreed to change the piece; admitting that there were few batches without tags..(imagine my expression then); Lesson learned, Dell want total control over what is sold and will not hesitate from harassing if not purchased directly from them. Second incident; From the same seller, I purchased my HP notebook, everything went fine, and one day, to my amusement I checked the warranty period of my laptop and without any surprises, it was from the day I purchased the laptop, the laptop maybe registered itself. Now I had some problem regarding the battery, so I contacted HP on it, and during the call they just asked serial number, and registered a case on the local service center, done. Both things were purchased from same seller, and he was authorized to sell both; in one case there was this mental torture to find tag, and in other case, everything went pretty smoothly.(there were other encounters too, and I was never disappointed by HP service).
> 
> The way HP treats service request and ownership is quite different from the way Dell treat ownership and requests(atleast in India). HP will just ask for invoice in worst case, and if that invoice is from a genuine dealer, then whether the product is brought online or locally, it won't matter, on the contrary, Dell will be quick to point that it is purchased from somewhere else and so on.
> 
> I don't know about Lenovo or other dealers as of now, but I guess they follow same pattern as HP.



i want to buy a Dell S2216h monitor but the dell customer care told that the dell service tag should me mentioned on the invoice.So i want a pic of any dell monitor invoice so that i can know what are mentioned on the invoice?please kindly anyone in the forum send me the invoice picture or tell me.

- - - Updated - - -

i want to buy a Dell S2216h monitor but the dell customer care told that the dell service tag should me mentioned on the invoice.So i want a pic of any dell monitor invoice so that i can know what are mentioned on the invoice?please kindly anyone in the forum send me the invoice picture or tell me.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2016)

[MENTION=324919]dasanubrata[/MENTION], stop bumping old threads. final warning.


----------

